
NASA Does Not Detect “Largest Asteroid to Pass This Close to Earth in a Century” - jolesf
https://cneos.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news203.html
======
imagin8or
How close? 65,000 km. For reference, GEO is 35,000 km, Earth diameter is
12,700 km.

~~~
theandrewbailey
And the Moon is 360,000 - 400,000 km away.

